# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Maja birre (fasac)

## drague

Me kerkoj cuni para dy ditesh petlla.

Po kur pashe ne dollap nuk kisha maja.

Qe thoni ju dolen petlla koti.cuni thote, mos i hudh birre se ka alkol.

pse e hapa une temen do thoni ju??

Pse ne kohen e xhaxhit nuk ka pas maja ne shitje? A mos ishte valle luks?

----------


## Cuccador

E di ate historine ti...Ne kohen e xhaxhit fusin 3 veta ne burg.Pyet i pari te dytin:
-Pse te kan fut mren?
-Shava Koçi Xoxen...-tha ky-PO ty?
-Une lavderova Koçi Xoxen...-tha ky i pari.Edhe u kthyn nga i treti:
-Po ty pse te kane fut ne burg?
-Une jam Koçi Xoxe...-tha ky.

Qe ta lidh me temen,...kush dreqin e merr vesh si i bonin punet atehere mer bab.

----------


## drague

Me duket se xhaxhi na ruante nga diabeti plako.

----------


## lisa12

po te ishte me shishe u boshin te gjithe pijanece mor lal me mire i ra shkurt dhe e beri me pluhur (ka qene i zgjuar kodoshi)

----------


## drague

> po te ishte me shishe u boshin te gjithe pijanece mor lal me mire i ra shkurt dhe e beri me pluhur (ka qene i zgjuar kodoshi)


o shoqe ...ajo ka qen sode buke.

ju i natarroni gjonat.puc puc :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

po jo re puc-puc se anej nga vij une u bonte me pluhur e di mire se babin e kom pas furrxhi bukesh

----------


## busavata

> o shoqe ...ajo ka qen sode buke.
> 
> ju i natarroni gjonat.puc puc


ani nese nuk bahen petlla, del bukë pogaqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> ani nese nuk bahen petlla, del bukë pogaqe


o Busavate cuni dote petlla,nejse xhaxhi ka qe i mencem.

----------


## drague

> po jo re puc-puc se anej nga vij une u bonte me pluhur e di mire se babin e kom pas furrxhi bukesh


ene ku u shiste ky pluhuri mi ??  :syte zemra:

----------


## PINK

kur nuk u shiste ku e gjenin njerezit sipas teje ? se te gjithe ja fusnin me petlla. Lol

----------


## lisa12

te duqoni i fruta perimeve

----------


## mia@

> .
> 
> pse e hapa une temen do thoni ju??
> 
> Pse ne kohen e xhaxhit nuk ka pas maja ne shitje? A mos ishte valle luks?


Sepse s'do blinte me njeri buke pastaj. Duke filluar qe nga radha e gjate kur vinte buka. Te haje buke te ndenjur te duhej nje sharre per ta prere, mos flasim per ato thesare qe mund te gjeje brenda  bukes.  :ngerdheshje:  Cuditerisht vetem buka nuk ka qene cilesore atehere.

----------


## drague

> kur nuk u shiste ku e gjenin njerezit sipas teje ? se te gjithe ja fusnin me petlla. Lol


une kam pas nji furre buke afer shpise.jo dyqan

aty ku u bojshin simitet.

----------


## lisa12

po ke te drejt ti lol petllat mashin kampion te cdo shpi u boshin petlla kur fillonte muaji se atehere ishte tollona e vajit............

----------


## PINK

e merrje pa pare aty apo c'a ? na sqaro. Se njera me lart me lart thote te dyqani i perimeve, ku blinte spinaqin. Une kujtova mos ndoshta te dyqani i ushqimeve ku blinim sapunin. Lol

----------


## busavata

drague
at postimin ma lart e pata me at qe e ka perzie me sode te bukes....
me sode te bukes behet pogaqe

----------


## drague

normal qe pa pare.

ka pas plaka nji shoqe aty.

pak maja se do boj mami petlla.

shyqyr qe bohet hallva pa maja.

----------


## lisa12

meqe jemi te petllat qendrojme pak po ju tregoj dicka(ishin dy komshije njona kishte marre vaj borxh te tjetra dhe po bente petulla, por si kishte thene se e dua per petulla kur vjen kjo komshija dhe e shef i thote (shto miell shto uje bo petulla me vajn e huj)

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Me kerkoj cuni para dy ditesh petlla.
> 
> Po kur pashe ne dollap nuk kisha maja.
> 
> Qe thoni ju dolen petlla koti.cuni thote, mos i hudh birre se ka alkol.
> 
> pse e hapa une temen do thoni ju??
> 
> Pse ne kohen e xhaxhit nuk ka pas maja ne shitje? A mos ishte valle luks?


majaja u zbulua më vonë, o drague. Mbaj mend kur nëna ime bënte bukët me "tharmë buke" e quanin aso kohe dhe sa mbaj mend unë, ai "tharmi" bëhej me kos. Dhe nuk është kohë shumë e largët kjo, deri afër viteve të 80-ta.

----------


## PINK

dini gje sa kalori kishte te haje nje petull ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

